# Amp Tech Book?



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry if this is a repost, but I searched and didn't find anything. 

I am current taking electronics technology is college. Now that I'm starting to learn more and summer is coming up, I was planning on learning about tube amps.

Does anyone know the name of a good book that teaches the basics of working on amps? 
Its okay if its not TOO basic, since we are covering a lot of things in class/lab and I could always ask a prof if I'm stuck. 

Thanks in advance, 

michael


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Two books I highly recommend:

Vacuum Tube Circuit Design: Guitar Amplifier Preamps by Richard Kuehnel
Vacuum Tube Circuit Design: Guitar Amplifier Power Amps by Richard Kuehnel

Published by Pentode Press but available through various sources.

Also don't forget to get your hands on a copy of "Radiotron Designer's Handbook" Very advanced and technical but an excellent resource to have on hand.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Kevin O'Connor has a series of books that might interest you. I have TUT ##3 

http://thetubestore.com/li-isbn-0-9698-6083-8.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, 

I will look for these books soon, as this semester is almost over. 

Thanks everyone, 

michael


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Another to consider is "The Tube Amp Book" by Aspen Pitman of GT Tube fame.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

check this out http://www.amazon.ca/Desktop-Reference-Vintage-Guitar-Amps/dp/0964106000


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

ronmac said:


> Another to consider is "The Tube Amp Book" by Aspen Pitman of GT Tube fame.


Ya but 98% of that book is easily found on the web, not much tech info going on there. Also the deluxe revised edition is a PITA to read/use.

Don


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

greco said:


> Kevin O'Connor has a series of books that might interest you. I have TUT ##3
> 
> http://thetubestore.com/li-isbn-0-9698-6083-8.html
> 
> ...


Yes! +1 The Ultimate Tone series is excellent albeit expensive.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

How To Service Your Own Tube Amp -by Tom Mitchell


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.pacificrecone.com/files/Darr1.PDF
Start with this oldie.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

The O'Connor books are excellent, great tech info, Kevin is brilliant (and opinionated). As well check out Dave Funk's book if you can still get it, full size Fender schematics. Aspen Pittman's book also has schematics as does Gerald Weber's first book. Gerald's a bit of a BS artist but also has great info too.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

User_X said:


> http://www.pacificrecone.com/files/Darr1.PDF
> Start with this oldie.


Where's the rest of the book??!!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Here she be. Enjoy!!

http://www.pacificrecone.com/JackDarrBook.html

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

Take a look at http://www.pmillett.com/technical_books_online.htm


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> Here she be. Enjoy!!
> 
> http://www.pacificrecone.com/JackDarrBook.html
> 
> Shawn :smile:


You TOTALLY rock! I now have summer reading! :smile:


----------

